# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Calidad del Agua >  Color del agua

## No Registrado

A ver, pregunta de curioso ignorante...¿por que el tono del agua de muchos pantanos españoles acaban cogiendo el tono azulado turquesa? ¿A que se debe eso?

----------


## REEGE

Turquesa 
De Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre: 
Gema TurquesaTurquesa es el nombre que se usa en artes plásticas para definir un color azul verdoso. Se trata de una tonalidad de cian.

Su nombre proviene del color de la gema turquesa.

Yo imagino, que ese color también se debe a que el agua proviene del deshielo y generalmente de zonas de sierras! Los embalses de la sierra de Cazorla,Segura y las Villas tienen esa tonalidad y sin embargo en zonas de monte bajo y diferentes terrenos, el agua no consigue jamás esa tonalidad en sus embalses. Es precioso ver un embalse con ese color!!! 
La primera foto es de un embalse de Cazorla y se aprecia ese precioso tono AZUL TURQUESA y la siguiente es también de un embalse del Guadalquivir de la zona manchega que jamás puede tener ese color... Un saludo.

----------


## Luján

El color del agua se debe a varios factores, por ejemplo:


La pureza de la misma. Según si contiene sustancias disueltas (como Rio Tinto) o fango en suspensión (reslutado de una avenida).La claridad del día y el reflejo de la luz solar (por la mañana se ve distinto que por la tarde).El material donde se encuentra el agua (sustrato claro dará claridad al agua, sustrato oscuro dará tonalidades oscuras).

----------


## Nautilus

Recuerdo cuando era peque (14 años  :Stick Out Tongue: ) me fui de excursión con el cole a Canfranc a hacer senderismo. Y me acuerdo que después de un montón de horas de subida y un tremendo calorazo (no nos dejaban beber) llegamos hasta un altiplano en el que había un embalse de ésos color turquesa. Recuerdo que fue alucinante verlo después de la sed que teníamos. Por supuesto llenamos las cantimploras y nos lo bebimos entero..

Lo que no puedo poner en pie es de qué embalse se trataba...

----------


## REEGE

El embalse de Bubal...

----------


## Nautilus

psi, podría ser, lo que pasa que esto fue hace tantos años (unos 19) que no me acuerdo, pero desde luego no reconozco las fotos ni de broma. Además, muchas veces puede pasar que cuando uno tiene 14 años está pensando un poco mucho en las musarañas en vez de pensar en lo que está viendo..

De todas maneras en g. maps estoy viendo como unos embalses menores cerca de Búbal que podrían ser también, porque la verdad es que no me preocupé mucho de fijarme en el tamaño.

Un saludo

----------


## cuesta25

Seguramente el agua es tan clara en los pantanos que tienen aporte de agua limpia de montañas cercanas, Aporte de deshielo y de lluvia. Los pantanos mas pequeños también parecen mas turquesas.
Un saludo amigos.

----------

